# Latest Chainaw carving



## stun007ks (May 4, 2012)

Did this recently. Eastern red cedar, jonsered 2171, rasp, die grinder. One of these days I really need to get a carving bar.


----------



## missouriboy (May 4, 2012)

Nice


----------



## Boydt8 (May 7, 2012)

*Nice*



stun007ks said:


> Did this recently. Eastern red cedar, jonsered 2171, rasp, die grinder. One of these days I really need to get a carving bar.



That is cool, I have an uncle who is a Paster, he would like that!
And using no carving bar, keep it up!


----------



## karen936 (May 9, 2012)

Boydt8 said:


> That is cool, I have an uncle who is a Paster, he would like that!
> And using no carving bar, keep it up!


very nice


----------

